# Topics > Agriculture >  3D Vision Assisted Robotic Harvesting of Broccoli

## Airicist

Contributors:

Agri-Food Technology Research Group

Lincoln Centre for Autonomous Systems 

Leader - Tom Duckett

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic Broccoli Harvesting"

by R Kremen
June 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot broccoli harvester could cut cost of eating your greens"

by Jason Ford
June 16, 2015

----------

